# Six Tons



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The latest thing I've got is to do is demo this chiller. 1300+ lbs. Get it up over a 15" curb and out on the roof and apparently the refrigerant goes for $30.00 a lbs. Holy crap there's #800 !


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cool. Looks like fun. We did one in a penthouse mech room. Sound like ur deal. We welded up skid/ ramps to go up to the curb/ door opening had a big crane come out and dragged the hook in and he pulled it out His cable close to a 45 degree angle we also had skids on the roof that spand over beams in the roof. It was cool as hell. To see. I love different stuff like that. You taking it apart or not. You ever use tanks or rollers.?? The look like little tanks with rollers instead of tracks and have a round turret on top that has a pin to lock the rotation. We weld on ears/ piece or I beam and use bottle jacks to lift it and put it on the rollers and tack the rollers to it How u gonna do it?? Pics of all of it please. Heck how about you let me come help!!! Lol.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Same situation. I wanted to build a ramp but the boss shot me down. He wants me to raise it to the curb height and roll it out on channel(with Hillman rollers). You can see from the pic that it's a bad situation that close to the wall. We'll leave it intact minus the refrigerant and the filter. 
I haven't decided wether I'm gonna damn the torpedos and do it my way or jack up six tons twenty one inches.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I thought it was lite for a chiller u missed a zero. Is hilliman roller the term for what I described ?? I bet so. Now I know the correct term hu ?? I'd us ramps and beg for forgive ness. How els u Gina keep it stable and move it ??


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Safety first. When the chiller is centered in the opening there's only 18" clearance on each side. The foot print for dunnage is to small for the height. 
Ramps it is. The cooling tower were flying down is raised up on 10" x 6" I beams which we'll use for the ramp.
They're bringing refrigerant tanks Mon.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Cool. Looks like fun. We did one in a penthouse mech room. Sound like ur deal. We welded up skid/ ramps to go up to the curb/ door opening had a big crane come out and dragged the hook in and he pulled it out His cable close to a 45 degree angle we also had skids on the roof that spand over beams in the roof. It was cool as hell. To see. I love different stuff like that. You taking it apart or not. You ever use tanks or rollers.?? The look like little tanks with rollers instead of tracks and have a round turret on top that has a pin to lock the rotation. We weld on ears/ piece or I beam and use bottle jacks to lift it and put it on the rollers and tack the rollers to it How u gonna do it?? Pics of all of it please. Heck how about you let me come help!!! Lol.


^^^ this.

Exactly how we move and drift heavy equip. Bottle jacks, rail road jacks, chainfalls, come-alongs, forklifts, track rollers, skates, sch 80 pipe, pinch bars, lumber, cranes, shackles, spreaders, chokers, turfers, tuggers, lifelines and harnesses, a lot of head scratching and a few sore backs...

Not many things I'll brag about, but on lift day, they call me first.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> ^^^ this.
> 
> Exactly how we move and drift heavy equip. Bottle jacks, rail road jacks, chainfalls, come-alongs, forklifts, track rollers, skates, sch 80 pipe, pinch bars, lumber, cranes, shackles, spreaders, chokers, turfers, tuggers, lifelines and harnesses, a lot of head scratching and a few sore backs...
> 
> Not many things I'll brag about, but on lift day, they call me first.


Yea buddy


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Meanwhile, were installing Daikin multi split systems with 6061 alum. tubing 6mm through 35mm. (all bent I might add). It's pretty cool.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> Meanwhile, were installing Daikin multi split systems with 6061 alum. tubing 6mm through 35mm. (all bent I might add). It's pretty cool.


mm ???Where are you located


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Salt Lake City


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why mm. And not inches acr pipe ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here are our rollers.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Exactly how we move and drift heavy equip. Bottle jacks, rail road jacks, chainfalls, come-alongs, forklifts, track rollers, skates, sch 80 pipe, pinch bars, lumber, cranes, shackles, spreaders, chokers, turfers, tuggers, lifelines and harnesses, a lot of head scratching and a few sore backs...
> 
> *Not many things I'll brag about, but on lift day, they call me first.*


:thumbup:
A great rigger can do amazing things almost effortlessly...

Some years back I took part in moving a printing plant...
I was working disconnecting vacuum & compressed air throughout the plant when rigging crews arrived to take some of the smaller printing presses out of the building...

The first crew arrived to take the smaller of the presses and came with several trucks, a large fork lift, and about 1/2 a dozen guys. About an hour and a half later they finally had it on the truck tied down and ready to go...

Then the second rigging crew arrived to take the larger press, that crew consisted of an old man of slight build, and a 1950's mack flatbed....:laughing:

The old man tossed 4 toe jacks under the corners of the machine, jacked it up, tossed pipes under the machine, levered a crowbar under the machine to start it rolling, taking pipes as they came out from behind the machine, and placing them in front of it to roll over again...

Never pausing for a minute...

15 minutes later it was on the truck getting tied down...
Leaving soon after....:laughing:

A great rigger can do amazing things almost effortlessly...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur dam wright !! Iv moved a lot if stuff with a few pieces of 2." pipe and a bar


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Some progress. Good for the beginning of a holiday.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Some more shots of yesterday. I'll weld the beams together Mon. and put supports in the front and rear of it for rigging and pull the door .


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I love it bro. Thanks for the pics. Don't forget to snap some in the hairy moments. If it safe of course.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What's the threaded for??


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's the threaded for??


What threaded ?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Threader !!!sorry type o. First pic. I see a ratchet die head with some kind of pipe roller looks ridgid to me. You have to re route some lines??


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah ! That's what I thought you meant.  It's a Ridgid 258 hydraulic pipe cutter you put a 700 on that adapter.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cool. Never use a hydro pipe cutter. U have nice toys U used to demo?? Isn't it stationary ??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Cool. Never use a hydro pipe cutter. U have nice toys U used to demo?? Isn't it stationary ??


Great tool, we use them all the time. It even puts a slight bevel on the pipe end naturally, saving some grinder work if you're running BW.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Stupid ??? But what spins the pipe. A power head on the pipe. Or an an attachment on the black drive looking thing on the side ??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Stupid ??? But what spins the pipe. A power head on the pipe. Or an an attachment on the black drive looking thing on the side ??


http://youtu.be/xrh5a3WZ6go


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

A power head attaches to the square drive on the side of the wheel.

It is similar to when we use our driveshaft between a Ridgid 300 and a 141 geared threader.

The driveshaft may work on the 258 as well but the 700 looks like a better setup.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cool as hell !!! So what I thought was a die head was in the op pic was the attachment for it to fit in the power head We use a chop saw or torch to cut pipe like that Iv got to go on ridgids web site more. Cool toys.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

You move six tons and whaddya get? Another day older and deeper in debt...


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Monday was slow. Seems a miss communication between labor and management caused my stuff to arrive at 3:00. Too late for anything, oh well.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I won't bore you with words.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I need at least three characters.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Very impressive. :thumbsup:








Paul


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks but wait it gets better.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> I need at least three characters.


I've been told I'm quite the character.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

U666A said:


> I've been told I'm quite the character.


 I believe it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks very familiar !! I like those moments when all that weight moves with such little ease Skids turned out looking good !! You cut and prepped all the metal??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

So at the mid point of the move it appears all six tons of the machine is resting on the edges of the I-beams..balanced on the threshold. 

Did you already know the threshold could handle it or was it a calculated guess? Same question for whether or not the I-beams would hold all the weight on such a narrow pivot point.

Calculated or not, very well done sir!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Looks very familiar !! I like those moments when all that weight moves with such little ease Skids turned out looking good !! You cut and prepped all the metal??


Yes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Calculate. What that?? We put her on rollers haul as


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> So at the mid point of the move it appears all six tons of the machine is resting on the edges of the I-beams..balanced on the threshold.
> 
> Did you already know the threshold could handle it or was it a calculated guess? Same question for whether or not the I-beams would hold all the weight on such a narrow pivot point.
> 
> Calculated or not, very well done sir!


A guess.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Well?? Is she sitting on the roof still??? Where's the pic of all the rigging and her in the air. She's always a "her". And sometimes you got talk sweet to her and sometimes you got cuss at her!!!! That's a rush all the time but more so when a guess is involved!!!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Message too short.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What all is under the wood?? To protect the roof. And any thing to span from joist to joist??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Message too short.


Here are examples of messages that will allow you to post pics only:

...
.,.
,,,
,.,

Basically any three characters.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Here are examples of messages that will allow you to ost pics only:
> 
> ...
> .,.
> ...


I've been told that I'm quite the character... :laughing:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What all is under the wood?? To protect the roof. And any thing to span from joist to joist??


It's concrete. The boss came up Fri. to tell me the architect and the engineer would not take liability to say the roof would handle the load. He said " I need you to put it back".
I said "Okay".


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Are u kidding ?? Put the chiller back in place ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I remember first time got to rig some then it was a small air handler with the coil in the bottom section and the blower in the top. It had to be put in a mech room on it's side and layed down. Then just space to barley walk around it end non on the back. I rigged to to section with a chain fall and sucked it up to the joist then brought in the bottom layed it down and set the top. Then piped it in. I was so proud that day. It was my second year or apprenticeship lol


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are u kidding ?? Put the chiller back in place ??


 Yup.I sh!t you not.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Here are examples of messages that will allow you to ost pics only:
> 
> ...
> .,.
> ...


 I'm going to bookmark that for future reference. :icon_smile:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I remember first time got to rig some then it was a small air handler with the coil in the bottom section and the blower in the top. It had to be put in a mech room on it's side and layed down. Then just space to barley walk around it end non on the back. I rigged to to section with a chain fall and sucked it up to the joist then brought in the bottom layed it down and set the top. Then piped it in. I was so proud that day. It was my second year or apprenticeship lol


I've had to do similar. Drift in top section of AHU (about 8t) lift to the ceiling (4 @ 3t cf) then drift/tirf lower section in (@ 10t) and connect the 2.

2nd floor, 3rd floor and 4th floor. 
The big ones were in the basement.

Also, 4 big chillers in the basement, all run with 18" vic tied into a 24" vic header.

3 large cooling towers and 3 evap coolers on the roof.

Sterilizers, autoclaves, RO units, 6 boilers probably better than 20 heat exchangers and 36 pumps in the boiler/chiller room alone...

And an MRI machine, all kinds of storage tanks, expansion tanks, steam generators...

2 big NG fired backup generators, including the rads and mufflers, 3 large atlas copco breathing air compressors and the list goes on.

A lot of the large bore piping was pre built from iso's provided by victaulic (sorry optimus) at the fab shop a few miles down the road. Those spools were some of the most complicated lifts, because we would lower them into the basement and transfer the load to another piece of equip with nowhere to put it down, so I had to pick it up in a manner that allowed it to be put into place with vic couplings. Some tight tolerances.

I thought myself pretty good at hoisting/rigging/moving heavy stuff before that job, ain't nothing gets me to even have to think twice now. All the big stuff had to be set very precisely on isolation springs, cooling towers and evap coolers came in pieces and had tight tolerance to eachother.

That was a cold winter on the back of 100 different trucks... That was all 1 job.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A bad as job. We do all that. Jobs just arnt as big


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> A bad as job. We do all that. Jobs just arnt as big


But but... I thought EVERYTHING was bigger in Texas?!? :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Arnt as big in my area. In DFW and austin Houston they are


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

A little update.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea buddy. I love it!!!!!!!! Idk why but something about a piece if equipment that big in the air. Looks great man I couldn't have done it any better. Thanks for the pics. Remind me are you replacing it with new???


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Energy efficiency. 

http://www.daikin.com/global_ac/products/residential/multi_plus/outline.html

I hope it works for them, it seems like a good system.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there no guardrail at that edge? How close is that guy standing?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We put a whole dakon system in a year ago I liked it. No problems so far. First multi I saw or installed


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That dude in black with the orange gloves was in a bad spot standing between the unit and the wall.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

U666A said:


> Is there no guardrail at that edge? How close is that guy standing?


 Close enough to violate OSHA policy.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Close enough to violate OSHA policy.


Tie the guy off so the idiot can't fall off the roof


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Close enough to violate OSHA policy.


Last company I worked for had a zero tolerance policy, the 10/10 rule. Caught within 10' of a 10' drop and you're fired, no warning.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Last company I worked for had a zero tolerance policy, the 10/10 rule. Caught within 10' of a 10' drop and you're fired, no warning.


I guess I am fired


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> That dude in black with the orange gloves was in a bad spot standing between the unit and the wall.


 Kinda but not really. It wasn't any more dangerous than a rusty, jagged piece of metal with poop on it.:icon_biggrin:

Seriously, I made him move before he got blocked in.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> We put a whole dakon system in a year ago I liked it. No problems so far. First multi I saw or installed


 What tubing did you use ?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Tie the guy off so the idiot can't fall off the roof


 Overkill.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Overkill.


Wow... :blink:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Seems my comment about safety first has brought out all the sharks.:icon_smile:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Seems my comment about safety first has brought out all the sharks.:icon_smile:


Ah well let him fall off the roof .... I don't know the guy ...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

No 2nd chances with a fall effing harness and lifeline


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Some photos of liquid, suction lines.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

..>


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> What tubing did you use ?


Soft and ridgid acr 3/8 5/8 7/8. If I remember correct.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Clean !!!!


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

ironandfire said:


> Some photos of liquid, suction lines.


That's a nice bend there in the 4th photo man!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why aluminum ??


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know, cheaper than copper would be my guess.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Last bend. I swear.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wth. PVC ?? Or insulation ?? How'd u bend that ????


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Wth. PVC ?? Or insulation ?? How'd u bend that ????


 It's white Armaflex insulation. I don't know how to tell you the short version.:icon_smile:


----------

